# Impact damage 2040 looped tubing



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Found a nice abandoned water treatment plant whilst out on my wondering this afternoon. So many cool industrial targets old lights , barrels etc. I stumbled across this multiplex sign and took a pop shot at it from about 100ft to my delight I heard the "whack" so I moved in to 50ft and let a barrage fly. Upon closer inspection these shots were leaving HUGE damage holes, some were passing clean through at 30ft back out at 50ft they left these cool "dented" shots. This Is thick 8ply 14mm multiplex. Really imressed with the damage 9mm steel , 14mm steel and 12mm lead caused.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now there is some real impact...I am sure the 12mm lead punched right thru there...That is awesome..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Was that 8 strand 2040 or 4? I'm amazed if that's just 4, as in a standard looped 2040 bandset.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Standard looped 2040, it's worth noting the board was saturated with water I guess this helped the shots "bed in" I tried shooting a similar board in my garage this afternoon and nearly took my eye out with a ricochet! The saturated board was the key to the high damage.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

That's still impressive, especially from 100ft. I much prefer 2040 tubes to 1745's. Think they're my favourite tubes as they're easy to draw and have a bit of power.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

It looks very cool !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's very cool,thats a lot more fun than just standing around just shooting cans,not that killing cans isn't fun :wave:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

2040's are no joke...looks like much fun was had there, BC


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...by the way, how far do you wander to just "find" an abandon water treatment plant?! I mean, the best I've found has been a clearing in the woods; MAYBE a house who's architecture I've never quite absorbed before...

...how does one just stumble upon an entire piece of forgotten industry whilst on their daily constitutional?!

LoL, good stuff either way... Best to alert the authorities if you next happen upon a discarded nuclear reactor; terrorism, you know...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ha ha , it's infrastructure left over from a huge car factory long since closed its one of them places we always "knew" about as kids ... really eerie dormant atmosphere here , you can fell that this place was at one point functioning and important ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hahaha...yeah, I had lots of places like that around here, too. The best was an old grain mill, complete with silos & everything. Fun times for whatever you're into


----------

